

Pirate Bay lawyer demands retrial. - dsil
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Pirate-Bay-lawyer-demands-apf-15008682.html?.v=2

======
huhtenberg
Not " _demands_ ", but "says he _will demand_ ".

They are still warming up the press and the public, but when they are going to
actually file the complaint is unclear.

